# VAHS Special guest speaker at "TONIGHTS" Feb.11th mtg.



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Click here > VAHS February 11, 2015 meeting | Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society

Location: Bonsor Community Complex 6550 Bonsor Ave room 2 second floor @ 7 pm

Hope to see you there.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

You won't want to miss Jeff, he's got bags of knowledge, I'll be there for sure.


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

This is a meeting you want to be at.....................


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

reminder bump................


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Meeting coming.........................


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I may or may not be there..... Depending on how the day goes......

Jeff will be a great speaker.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

You can also bring equipment for the auction as well....................hope to see you there.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought the monthly auctions were only livestock, plants, cultures, but NO equipment. Has this changed?

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I've seen equipment at quite a few of the mini auctions, not sure plants & fish was ever a set rule.


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Smaller equipment is fine, just no big tanks please. Hope to see all those folks who wanted a more central meeting place show up. Burnaby is about as central as it gets, so come out and join in.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking for some low light plants & moss for my shrimp tank and my wife's 60g fw cube.

Hopefully find some at the meeting.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm looking for the adjustment cresent that fit the bottom of an Aquaclear 70, anybody got one laying around?


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

You can watch TV another night come on to the meeting.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep no hockey...maybe you may miss dragons den...
As for thr aqua clear crescent..a pen works perfect!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

April said:


> Yep no hockey...maybe you may miss dragons den...
> As for thr aqua clear crescent..a pen works perfect!


Ok how do you make a pen into a filter body adjuster? I don't get it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Very informative talk by Jeff. Learned a lot about lighting and what's the latest info on corals & light requirements. Picked up some nice stuff at the mini auction too. 

Both Isabella and Felicia fell asleep 5 minutes into the talk, but the science of light was over their heads


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol
Just stuck it between the tank and bottom of filter .
It
Levels it
Perfect! Done it many times! 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh ok thanks April, I try it.


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

A very interesting talk. Thanks Jeff
I managed to get at least one Crypt (Wendtii "Green Geeko")from the mini auction - the other feller had deeper pockets. Hopefully at the next one, eh?
Cheers & Thanks again.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Agreed, jeffs presentation was extremely informative. Some aspects of lighting that he shared arent widely popular in aquaria but, they all make sense as they have been used in indoor and greenhouse horticulture for quite a while now. After that talk, i will definitely be constructing my own led fixture. All that talk about live food cultures in the q&a session has given me the push to try them out as well. It goes to show no matter how much you think you know, there's always something to learn
This was my first meeting and I really enjoyed it, I'll definitely attend as many as I can from now on. I saw some people that i have met through bca and some new ones as well. I encourage everyone to at least go check it out once.



Passthesalt said:


> A very interesting talk. Thanks Jeff
> I managed to get at least one Crypt (Wendtii "Green Geeko")from the mini auction - the other feller had deeper pockets. Hopefully at the next one, eh?
> Cheers & Thanks again.


Haha, sorry salt. I would have gone after the green gecko too if i didnt already have some. I just couldn't leave without those rare crypts. I picked up a crypt affinis 'jerantut' and a crypt longicauda 'sumatra'.
Deep pockets? I'm really surprised i got them for so cheap. $12 for $70 worth of crypts is a screaming deal. Once they grow out, I'd be happy to share or I'm sure Kevin will bring something good to the next meeting.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Very informative talk by Jeff. Learned a lot about lighting and what's the latest info on corals & light requirements. Picked up some nice stuff at the mini auction too.
> Both Isabella and Felicia fell asleep 5 minutes into the talk, but the science of light was over their heads


Hi Anthony, sounds like a very interesting and informative evening. I'm gonna pick your brain when I get home......


----------

